# The Greatest Woodturning Lathe of all Time



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

So what is it?

For a while I was looking for a Powermatic 90 since many of my other tools are older Powermatic and I know they are legendary for being robust. However, they also have a limited swing and perhaps some other shortcomings that one would live with. (Read: I couldn't find one I could afford. :laughing: ) Is there an ultimate lathe? Would you go new, with all the modern conveniences? Old with built-to-last-forever toughness? What is your dream lathe of all time?


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Right now, since I'm out of garage space, I would be very happy to have just a new Delta 46-460. I don't have the room for a DVR 2024 or a 4224 Powermatic.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Delta 46-460 is more than enough for me..


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I know its not the answer your looking for but being where I am in my turning career, a Dela 46-460 is currently on my dream list!!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This may be the one which has not yet been built. :laughing:

There was a thread a few weeks ago about dream lathe's.

Mine would be either a Stubby S750 or a Robust Sweet 16 based on feature set.

I may be limiting my dream based on present skills.

I have seen a Stubby S1000, but I have not yet seen a Robust lathe - only in my dreams.  

There are lots of good old machines out in someones garage or shop. Brands like General, Powermatic, Woodfast. The list is extensive.

The old iron can be good. I just like the feature set of the Stubby and Robust.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I would guess it is a question that would be hard to answer because it depends on what was state of the art in those days. The newer lathes are better. At least in my opinion. Things like how easy the tool rest is to move and adjust. How well the tailstock works and of course most modern lathes have far superior variable speed with electronic brakes. 
Older lathes were mostly designed for spindles and worked extremely well for that. Once bowl and vessel turning became more popular the lathes had to change.
And of course there is price. Here's my list based on price. 
The Delta 46-460. I have one and it is one heck of a nice lathe for the money. 
Nova 16/24 in the $1000 range although you might find a used Woodfast in that size which would be priced about the same and is at least as good. 
Jet 16/42. This is a really good solid lathe with electronic variable speed. for it's price it's awfully hard to beat. You might find some used Vicmarc's with variable speed that would compete with this. 
Then the Powermatic 3520B. It's getting up there in price but I think it's a better lathe than anything else in that price range. The Vicmarc 300 is a good running mate for this machine. I can't remember it's price range but think it is close.
On the high end I would certainly look at Robust, Oneway, Serious lathe, and the new Powermatic 24/42.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

How about this one :smile: I gahter there maybe some news about its impending arrival


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

hughie said:


> How about this one :smile: I gahter there maybe some news about its impending arrival


thats interesting


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Vedddy Interesting


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

hughie said:


> How about this one :smile: I gahter there maybe some news about its impending arrival


I'm not sure which response to go with:


 Is that for those huge pens you get at the carnival?
 Is there a blender attachment? 
 ...but will it starting walking when I work on a pepper mill?
 I need to change my shorts.

As someone with my ear well distanced from the ground regarding new lathe designs I haven't heard of it's impending arrival. I think I saw a glimpse of drool from John though. :laughing:

That looks like a contender! (Though the Delta 46-460 has got a surprisingly strong showing so far.) I'm finding info from 2009 but is the VL600 not out yet? Can you tell us more?

Looks like you could get a good sized bowl on there (2.3m?).


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks very interesting but for bowls and hollow vessels I really like my sliding headstock so I can stand out at the end. It looks like you would have to stand on the bed to do that.


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

John, you just have to buy the vicmarc seat attachment that goes on the tail bed section... then you just scoot it up and relax your legs while you hollow.:laughing: Hmm perhaps the head stock rotates instead of sliding??? or has a threaded spindle on the backside as well as the front? Id be more worried about how much of a PITA the second bed section is to move along the bottom bed. This thing does look pretty amazing though. Im guessing 9500... whos got a guess???


----------

